# New Rescue Puppy



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

After much debate I and my daughter had placed a deposit on a puppy, in hopes of loving her as much as we do our current chihuahua and also to get a soul mate for our Chibi. The breeder called and said that she had a 4 month old female returned as the owners were no longer able to care properly for her. We visited today and brought her home, and I hate to say it but I would only agree to a trial basis not knowing what this pup had gone through.

I believe the breeder to be very honest but that doesn't make previous owners the same... as I mentioned here we had picked the name Suki and it seems to fit her. I asked for 2 weeks to see if she would fit our lifestyle and family members. Immediately she jumped up on the couch with my sleeping husband, and seems to cuddle with all of us.. but... she is snapping rather aggressively toward my female Chibi when she is with a human. Chib is 6 mths and Suki is 4.... I don't feel that I can overly correct her as she cowards terribly, if you call her name she comes to within arms length of you and then moves away. But I am a little worried about a pup showing this form of jealousy. 

Those of you who have more then one chihuahua and may have introduced them to each other at the approximate ages of mine... did you have any problems after a few days?? I've never owned a skittish dog, what do you think she'll become with a lot of exposure to 'nice' people? I don't think the dog was abused but I also don't think it was an ideal situation.

On a good note.. Suki is cute.. she is white with light red around the eyes and ears. She seems sweet but unlike a tiny baby her personality in part has already been given a direction. The breeder did say that if she doesn't work out that she will keep her herself as she was doing very well with her, but in her house she has 9 females and she really needed more attention. Oh and shhhhhhh I stretched the truth to my husband.. I told him that she was a rescue and she had no other options in life.. but that is our secret ok


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I rescued my boy he was alreay 10.5 months he has not come out of his skiddishness and inability to relate to strangers....he has shown improvement though in several areas. Your pup is younger so it may not be so bad!! She simply may be afraid of her new enviroment as that should be expected.

Also when introducing 2 dogs you will more than likely have a challenge for awhile as they must establish who is who in the pack. Let them do that BUT show your older dog favoritism (first treats/pets etc) then if the tables turn you may have to switch. 

My girl took months to back down to my boy, he wasnt giving up and neither was she. She stills tries but it doesnt last long. It took them awhile (longer than I wanted) to be OK with each other so be patient there...

Good luck :wave: Im sure it will work out, maybe the people who got her simply did not realize the responsibility of a puppy and they changed their minds??


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's still young, i think it will pass in due time... here's an article i posted on introducing dog's....

http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=5408


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

Suki and Chibi have done pretty good together today. Food is an issue for Suki, she isn't aggressive just piggish.... She wants sooooo badly to come to you and be petted.. she'll approach and then back up when you are within reach... She acts like someone might have called her to them and then punished her for something.. I don't believe in ever calling a dog to you if you are going to discipline them.....Talk about mixe messages 

Here is a picture of the little tyke.... the first thing she did this morning was to gather all of Chibi's toys and take them up onto the chair (Chibi can't jump up) she'd snap at Chib and then jump onto the chair ... by this evening Chib can now jump onto the chair as well.. guess she just needed to see another dog do it.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

She is so pretty...  Good luck with everything!! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She is such a pretty chi! I hope things work out with her. Fortunately for us, Sadie and Ritz "hit it off" right away and we didn't have to worry about any jealousy issues. Good luck!!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

Chibi crying 'uncle'


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

One last photo of the girls for the night.... Chibi has never had another dog to play with.. I'm listening to them bark and rough house upstairs as I type, they are suppose to be going to bed or at least that is what my daughter is up there trying to convince them of


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Omg they are adorable I love her markings - they look like they are getting on great :wave:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

What adorable chihuahuas you have.... :wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

They are both gorgeous...little Suki looks like a little madam! But I know you will love them and I am sure they will get along fine!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg she's soo pretty !! she looks like shibi but in a different coulour :wink: they make a cute couple !!

i would give her a chance ......cosmo and paris can be mean to eachother too ...you have to give them time .....and if they are fighting 8 out of 10 they are just enjoying themselves  it just looks like they are killing eachother .....haha

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg she's soo pretty !! she looks like shibi but in a different coulour :wink: they make a cute couple !!
> 
> i would give her a chance ......cosmo and paris can be mean to eachother too ...you have to give them time .....and if they are fighting 8 out of 10 they are just enjoying themselves  it just looks like they are killing eachother .....haha
> 
> kisses nat


i agree, sometimes it looks and sounds worse than it really is. they are just trying to figure out pecking order. they are so beautiful!


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

She really is a very cute chi...I hope everything works out ok and they get along. It will probably just take a little bit for them both to get used to eachother. Good Luck!!


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

She is just beautiful! Her facial markings are perfect! Keep her! Keep her! 
Seriously, as everyone has said, there is a "getting to know you period".
I hope it works out. Such a lovely puppy! 

Davena


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She is a beautiful puppy, and I hope it works out. Two weeks should give you enough time to determine if they will get along. She is probably nervous about being in a new place.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I do hope this works out. I soooo want Suki to have found her forever home.  

Lily was 2 when I got her (at least that's what I was told... I tend to think she was a bit older) and had never been socialized. She was afraid of her own shadow and she still has many fears. But she has also turned into the most affectionate little love bunny in the world and she is just awesome with other dogs.

I don't think you will ever regret giving Suki a 2nd chance in life.  

They do look like they're ready to kill each other in that one pic though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm happy to say that the girls are getting along pretty well.. Suki has accepted that Chibi owns the lap first.

My biggest fears were not really with the girls, but more with what Suki might have gone through. I'm now convinced that she was called by her previous owners then spanked.  She has only allowed me to reach out and touch her once so far. She wants so badly to come to you but can't seem to make herself do it.. Yesterday she piddled on the carpet, I saw her doing it, and simply said "NO SUKI", not overly aggressive but firmly.. my gosh the poor dog hit the ground immediately, when I began to approach her she jumped onto the chair and tried to hide. I walked over picked her up, gave her kisses as I took her outside. Suki wouldn't make eye contact with me after that and cowered every time I even glanced her way.

The only way you can pick the dog up is if she jumps onto the chair or couch. She wants love but is obviously very untrusting of humans, and possibly rightfully so. Now whether or not she can ever be successfully housebroken is questionable. Bless her little heart... no puppy needs to feel so inadequate.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh she will come around, she has potential i can tell just by the story. it may take some time, but have patience cause i see good times in the future.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, Suki is just beautiful! Hope it all works out.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my what a preety girl she is they are both lovely


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

How can someone (previous owners) mess up a dog so quickly? :evil: :evil: :evil: 

My Pebblz is 3 months 2 weeks and I knew before I got her at 10 weeks it takes ALOT of time and patience to housetrain a Chi (or anydog) to go outside. Beating the dog gets no where! Pebblz would have a cardic if I hit her! :shock: Every mistake she has made in the house, few gratefully, have been my fault. Not being on schedule, not listening to her, missing cues etc..
I wonder how they raise their kids? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Davena


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Suki is just beautiful. I think that she is still very young and can adjust quite well in a loving home. Try positive reinforcement. Find a treat that she really likes and try to call her and when is gets close show her to the treat and if she comes close enough to reach her give her the treat and a lot of praise. She is still adjusting to a new environment and a new family. There is a lot of love in your family and she will realize and come around. 
Good luck keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor Suki just breaks my heart. I'd like to dope slap the people who treated her so shabbily! How can people be so cruel? :angry5: 

It's obvious your heart is in the right place and you seem to have very good instincts. Please just be patient with her and give her time to come around. She just wants to be loved but she doesn't know how.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Suki is adorable! She would have had me at "woof".


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Suki is adorable! She would have had me at "woof".

AlekonaKini-
That is so funny!!!!

Davena


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

It is just so sad that she wants to be loved so badly, but is afraid. I will never understand why anyone would neglect or mistreat an innocent little puppy. I hope with love, patience and understanding she will learn to trust, She deserves a warm and loving forever home.


----------

